# Adjustable Dumbbells



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

Was thinking about getting some adjustable Dumbbells and looking at Bowflex and the like. Was starting to go off the idea when I saw how odd they look when some lower weights are selected. Then I saw these fellas and thought they look more of the business.

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.co.uk/viewitem?sbk=1&nav=SEARCH&itemId=131065427409

anyone tried them or have any useful thoughts of the matter?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

They're not that heavy though, you'd grow out of them pretty soon


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

They look alright mate. I used to have the York dial-tech dumbbells, but wasn't a fan of them.



SwAn1 said:


> They're not that heavy though, you'd grow out of them pretty soon


Depends what his workouts involve though; I have a db set that only goes up to 30kg but the high majority of my workouts is using olly/bar and only use dbs for a select few exercises, the day I can lat raise 30kg will be a good day :thumb: .


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> They're not that heavy though, you'd grow out of them pretty soon


It'd be nice to think so but at 52 a couple of 92lb dumbbells will likely see me out....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

How would these fare if dropped?

Will those plates come off if rotated to the point where the gap is in the plates?

I have never used them nor seen any hence the questions.


----------



## HJC1972 (Aug 29, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> How would these fare if dropped?
> 
> Will those plates come off if rotated to the point where the gap is in the plates?
> 
> I have never used them nor seen any hence the questions.


A damn site better than the Bowflex ones which I've got. The weights on mine are plastic, presumably lead filled and while they're far from fragile they're probably not best dropped. Those ones the OP linked in look more robust with the metal plates. Better value than the Bowflex ones too.


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

They don't look any more convenient than traditional spinlock dumbbells. On the downside, they are more expensive per KG and I would be concerned about the plates falling off if you inadvertently turned them in use.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Have you got space to keep a few dumbells? Could just get a load of spin lock handles and make some dumbells up.


----------



## Thunder99 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have these but only for travelling as they fit nicely in the boot of my car. They aee pretty robust and secire when done up tight. Each plate has 4 little nipples that stop the weights from moving or falling out. They are pretty safe. If you are making a home gym you would be better off with a set of spinlocks as mentioned. They are not that quick to change weights id say just as slow as undoing regular spinlocks. I only bought them cuz i travel a fair bit


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Shiit the bed they're expensive


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

sneeky_dave said:


> Shiit the bed they're expensive


Not compared to Powerblock's in that weight range...

Powerblocks are very easy to changes weight and nice but well overpriced in the UK.

(Ive got an old set from wayback and I'm fond of them)


----------

